# breeding after weaning.



## newton the goat (May 21, 2017)

So finally I was able to wean my lambs from my sheep. (A little later than I'd like) and I was wondering how long after the lambs have been weaned will the mothers be ready to breed? Our young ram will soon be getting to a breeding age and we hope to have them bred early to mid summer. Is it possible? or what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Latestarter (May 21, 2017)

Start when at the earliest date you want the lambs born then go back 5 months. At that time, put the boy in with the girls and wait for the wonder to happen!


----------



## norseofcourse (May 22, 2017)

What breed are your sheep?  Some breeds won't start going into heat till fall.

What condition are the ewes in?  Not only do you want them in good condition to be bred, but if your young ram is anything like mine was, he'll be much more excited than a mature ram, and he'll chase the ewes. A lot.  Make sure he's in good condition, too, because he will only have one thing on his mind, and it won't be eating!


----------



## newton the goat (May 24, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Start when at the earliest date you want the lambs born then go back 5 months. At that time, put the boy in with the girls and wait for the wonder to happen!


Well ya lol I kind figured that just o was 


norseofcourse said:


> What breed are your sheep?  Some breeds won't start going into heat till fall.
> 
> What condition are the ewes in?  Not only do you want them in good condition to be bred, but if your young ram is anything like mine was, he'll be much more excited than a mature ram, and he'll chase the ewes. A lot.  Make sure he's in good condition, too, because he will only have one thing on his mind, and it won't be eating!


I have Katahdins, all my ewes are in good condition and so is our ram. I was mail wondering how long it takes for the moms to be out of milk, like If I seperate the babies from the moms for a week would the be able to keep suckling if reunited after that week? But anyways everyone is healthy and happy (besides the lambs who don't much like the weaning)


----------



## norseofcourse (May 24, 2017)

I've never separated my lambs (by the time they go to the processor, they're not really nursing anymore), so I'm not sure exactly how long it would take.  I'm guessing a week might not be long enough.  Hopefully someone who has done it can tell you what works for them.


----------

